# The Official Changes to the 2020 NEC Thread



## jar546 (Aug 5, 2019)

I would like to use this thread to post and discuss upcoming changes to the 2020 NFPA 70, also known as the NEC.  Please post new information and comment below.  Let's get started:


----------



## jar546 (Aug 5, 2019)

I'll start.  First of all, Chapter 3 has been almost completely revamped.  This is a new and improved Chapter 3 of the 2020 NEC.  The wire size/amperage chart for dwelling units is back in combination with relevant code text.  Now Table 310.12  The wire size charts have been completely renumbered too.  Keep an eye out for some of the changes.  NEC Section 310 will probably have the most significant changes.  No more Table 310.15(B)(16).  It will not just be Table 310.16 and the next table will be Table 310.17 and so on, up to Table 310.21.  Stay tuned for more and if you are aware of any more, feel free to post them here.


----------



## jar546 (Aug 5, 2019)

Get ready to require GFCI protection for dryers and ranges, (yes 220v receptacles) in dwelling units.  Removed is the 15-20A part.  It does not matter anymore.


----------



## jar546 (Aug 6, 2019)

NEC 230.67 or was it 37.  Not sure.  Anyway, Surge protection required at the service for dwellings.  More to come.


----------



## jar546 (Aug 6, 2019)

NEC 110.26 has now added language that prohibits an open door from a piece of large electrical equipment from impeding an exit/egress door.  Here is the verbiage.

_Open equipment doors shall not impede the the entry to or egress from the working space._


----------



## Msradell (Aug 6, 2019)

What's the source of some of these changes? Some of them seem completely ridiculous and just a good way to spend money without accomplishing anything. I'm especially thinking about the GFI circuit for dryers and ranges. Also, the whole dwelling Surge Suppression seems like something that's being pushed by insurance companies and/or equipment suppliers.


----------



## jar546 (Aug 7, 2019)

Msradell said:


> What's the source of some of these changes? Some of them seem completely ridiculous and just a good way to spend money without accomplishing anything. I'm especially thinking about the GFI circuit for dryers and ranges. Also, the whole dwelling Surge Suppression seems like something that's being pushed by insurance companies and/or equipment suppliers.



You can find them on the NFPA website for the 1st and 2nd drafts and the reports from the code panels.  In addition, there has been some reporting from the meetings.


----------



## steveray (Aug 7, 2019)

Msradell said:


> What's the source of some of these changes? Some of them seem completely ridiculous and just a good way to spend money without accomplishing anything. I'm especially thinking about the GFI circuit for dryers and ranges. Also, the whole dwelling Surge Suppression seems like something that's being pushed by insurance companies and/or equipment suppliers.



The people that sell electrical stuff for the most part.....


----------



## jar546 (Aug 7, 2019)

steveray said:


> The people that sell electrical stuff for the most part.....



Although they may have some influence, this is not true.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Aug 7, 2019)

Jar, Couldn't we just stop all the individual receptacle changes and do the protection in the panel? Isn't the technology there?

Is it possible it could be a push on the cost? Seams it always becomes a increase in cost to the industry.


----------



## Msradell (Aug 7, 2019)

jar546 said:


> You can find them on the NFPA website for the 1st and 2nd drafts and the reports from the code panels.  In addition, there has been some reporting from the meetings.


Yes, I write you can find them there, my question really was where is he push for these changes coming from? It seems like every time we turn around electrical codes are changing to make things much more expensive.


----------



## jar546 (Aug 7, 2019)

Msradell said:


> Yes, I write you can find them there, my question really was where is he push for these changes coming from? It seems like every time we turn around electrical codes are changing to make things much more expensive.



Some people thought that the tamper-resistant receptacles requirements were pushed by the manufacturers, when, in fact, the CPSC, a government entity lobbied for those changes with over 10 years of emergency room date for children under the age of 8.  It had nothing to do with the manufacturers.  There is perception and there is reality.


----------

